

Homeland Security attempting to seize Mt. Gox's accounts? - malgorithms

I've used Dwolla successfully a couple times in the last month to transfer funds to Mt. Gox. Abruptly, I just got this email 5 minutes ago from Dwolla:<p>http://malgorithms.com/dropbox/mtgox-dwolla-homeland-security.png
======
gesman
Apparently MtGox/Japan does not know about it:
<https://mtgox.com/press_release_20130515.html>

------
izx
also mentioned here: <http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?p=1039878678>

